# JDBC- Treiber installieren



## Gast (1. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

hab schon in dem Thread gesucht, aber komm trotz erfolgreicher such nicht weiter.
Ich will in meiner Application eine Verbindung zu einer Datenbank aufbauen. Das klappt meiner Meinung nach nicht, weil ich  den JDBC- Treiber nicht installiert habe.

Das Programm wird compliert, aber funzt nicht.

Das Problem ist, dass ich in einem Thread gelesen habe, wo ich den Treiber herbekomme. Aber nicht genau verstanden habe, wo ich ihn hin entpacken soll. Könnte mir jemand das Schritt für Schritt erklären?

Wäre sehr nett.

Hiernochmal der Exception StackTrace:

java.sql.SQLException: No data found
             at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.standardError(Unknown Source)
             at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.SQLDriverConnect(Unknown Source)
             at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcConnection.initialize(Unknown Source)
             at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
             at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
             at Beispiel01.main(Beispiel01.java :21)


Vielen Dank im vorraus,

Felix


----------



## gast (1. Jun 2005)

Nochmal Hallo,

will meinen Eintrag doch noch vervollständigen. 
Der Quellcode:


```
import java.sql.*;
import java.util.Properties;
import java.io.InputStream;

public class Beispiel01  
{
	public static void main (String args[]) 
	{
		try 
		{
			Class.forName ("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
		}
		catch (Exception e) 
		{
			System.out.println ("Kann JDBC/ODBC Treiber nicht laden.");
			return;
		}

		try 
		{
			Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection ("jdbc:odbc:KaffeeVerbrauch", "", "");
			System.out.println ("Verbindung hergestellt.");

			DatabaseMetaData dmd = con.getMetaData ();		
			if (dmd == null) 
			{
				System.out.println ("Keine Metadaten verfuegbar!");
			} 
			else 
			{
				System.out.println ("Datenabnk Produkt Name   : " + dmd.getDatabaseProductName ());
				System.out.println ("Datenbank Produkt Version: " + dmd.getDatabaseProductVersion ());
				System.out.println ("Datenbank Treiber Name   : " + dmd.getDriverName ());
				System.out.println ("Datenbank Treiber Version: " + dmd.getDriverVersion ());
			}
			con.close ();
		} 
		catch (Exception e) 
		{
			e.printStackTrace ();
		}
	}
}
```



Und habe unter Start-Sys.-steuerung...-Odbc-Admin. Den Access Treiber mit dem logischen Datenbanknamen erstellt.

Gruß Felix


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Jun 2005)

du hast schon einen treiber

du musst eine SYSTEM Datenquelle mit dem Namen "KaffeeVerbrauch" anlegen und Benutzername und Kennwort leer lassen...

hast du evtl. eine Benutzerdatenquelle angelegt?


----------



## Gast (1. Jun 2005)

Oh man,

habe eine Benutzerdatenquelle anstatt einer Systemdatenquelle angelegt. Sowas dummes :lol:  :roll: !

Vielen Dank, ist damit erledigt.


----------

